# A little help, please?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I am trying to win a gift certificate to my lfs, and I need youre help! Please visit the link and LIKE my comment. My name is Kara Watson. I'd really appreciate it you did!

https://m.facebook.com/fintasticfis...95478539101/941946442500663/?type=1&source=46

I want to win because I don't always have the money for my fish and it'd nice to win some for when I do need it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Done deal. Zebra.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

you can win certificates to your lfs?lucky...i only have dumb ol' petco.


----------

